# Not getting internet with OpenWRT?



## Guitar (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought a WD750 router the other day because it was really cheap and I wanted to upgrade my current Netgear N300 with DD-WRT. Well, first thing I did when I took it out of the box was slap OpenWRT on it. http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/wd/n750

I go to hook it up, and I am getting no internet. I tried playing around in the settings, nothing. Wan is set to DHCP by default and eth0.2 VLAN, LAN is bridged to the ethernet ports and wireless connections on eth0.1 VLAN...Even resetting it completely with the 'stock' settings on OpenWRT I can't get any IP address from the wan connection, and it just refuses to connect.

On my current N300, the WAN connection is DHCP - that's about all I changed (besides obvious security) when I initially installed DD-WRT before..I'm used to that, not OpenWRT.

Anybody know what the deal could be? Is there an extra setting I need to check somewhere? I am with Time Warner running a Motorola Docsis 3.0 modem for what it's worth, not that it should really matter.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have the same issue with my WRT1900AC, so i stopped using it and returned to stock firmware.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2015)

I had an issue with my Asus router even when running stock AsusWRT and my Arris (iirc) cable modem from Charter until they resolved a service-issue on their side.

For the longest time, my router(s); I tried different routers, firmwares, etc, and they would always fail to resolve a connection. My strategy might work for you in this instance...might not...
Grab an IP from your modem directly to a device like a workstation or laptop. Then connect the router. That worked for me until the resolved issues on their end.

I have my router WAN set to dynamic as well, and set to aggressive mode, which tries several times at 20-second intervals to grab an IP address. Haven't had any issues in months. This likely isn't your issue, but it's worth a shot to see if it helps resolve anything.

Have you tried any other firmwares like Tomato? Not sure if there are any for that router, but if there is, ya might take a look.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 21, 2015)

try gargoyle its openwrt based but with a usable-gui
flash
gargoyle-1.6.2.2-ar71xx-mynet-n750-squashfs-factory.bin
then
gargoyle-1.6.2.2-ar71xx-mynet-n750-squashfs-sysupgrade.bin
it will boot in polish just click the lanuage icon and switch to english

download from here http://dl.eko.one.pl/gargoyle-pl/attitude_adjustment/ar71xx/

the router being a AR71XX is not supported by ddwrt or tomato
its openwrt or stock


----------



## Guitar (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure if it was Gargoyle that did the trick, but the router kept getting a blank gateway when I was trying to get an address from it, but giving me my real IP in the Wan IP section (DNS servers were also showing 0.0.0.0, so I switched to Google):







After rebooting the modem, I can get to the internet (posting now) - just seems weird that it gives me a 192 address - the modem has an internal DHCP server that it hands out to devices then?






The interface is definitely easier to follow along with than the Luci (I guess that's the name) that came along with OpenWrt. So thanks! All seems good and I already notice a little bit of a speed difference from the Netgear N300, and I'm on a wired connection (albeit a Netgear powerline adapter).


EDIT: Okay, now that I go back to the page, the WAN Ips are cleared up and it now gave me my real IPs, not the 192 addresses.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 21, 2015)

good to know
as for the weirdness those builds are fairly old
try asking in this thread if somebody can build you a image set for the N750 I currently don't see it
https://www.gargoyle-router.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6775
N750 is quiet old in the router world nobody has bothered to make builds for 1.7.0 yet


----------



## Guitar (Feb 21, 2015)

Will poke around and see if someone could.

Do you have any idea why the router wouldn't be giving wireless addresses the correct (or any) DHCP servers? I had to manually set them on my MBP and my PS3 is having the same error. I checked 'force clients to use router DNS servers' but that doesn't seem to have mattered.
The default it was getting was 10.0.1.0 (the router's IP) with the 'lan' hostname.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 21, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Will poke around and see if someone could.
> 
> Do you have any idea why the router wouldn't be giving wireless addresses the correct (or any) DHCP servers? I had to manually set them on my MBP and my PS3 is having the same error. I checked 'force clients to use router DNS servers' but that doesn't seem to have mattered.
> The default it was getting was 10.0.1.0 (the router's IP) with the 'lan' hostname.


no idea never used openwrt very much I would assume its a issue with the dnsmasq config might need to play with the subnet config and put it on the same subnet as the lan
http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/dhcp.dnsmasq
openwrt does no config out of the box you need todo basically everything by hand


----------



## Guitar (Feb 21, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> no idea never used openwrt very much I would assume its a issue with the dnsmasq config might need to play with the subnet config and put it on the same subnet as the lan
> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/dhcp.dnsmasq
> openwrt does no config out of the box you need todo basically everything by hand



Well, once again, I think the change that solved it was editing the LAN subnet to 255.255.240.0 to match the WAN one, but I ssh'd in and made changes to the files too.

Thanks again! DD-WRT was so much easier to configure. Doing DevOps work has gotten me away from my hardware/networking too much it seems.


----------

